# Hillbilly vs. [email protected]



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

I am sure Hinkleman or OBT can tell ya.

I still think we need to invent a slope rating for field courses so we can compare scores


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

AKDoug said:


> I imagine at least a couple people have been at both. Which is steeper?


Coyote


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Ive shot both. Ben to Darrington twice but it has been a while (91-94?). I do not recall shooting any ranges at Darrington that are as demanding as the Cumberland MD field course (HillBilly). Its not the steepness that is an issue at Cumberland. The Cumberland course is simply strategic. Ever target but one out of twenty-eight requires allot of attention. The only flat target is the 80 yarder (#5) on the front half. 

Hinkelmonster and OBT may be able to add more input they shot both in 07 less than a month apart.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Brian- I think that is why I shot Coyote so well. Every shot there also seemed to demand a little extra concentration. It was by far my favorite course at Darrington.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I have shot Coyote twice. I really good course.
I would have to agree with WVhasbeen.
The course at Cumberland just doesn't let up. Even the targets that look some what easy are tricky as hell.
Both are excellent fields courses.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Going into to Darrington all I heard was how tough Bobcat was. So OBT and the Toothmeister ran 2 practice rounds on that puppy before Monday's first arrow. While it does have some tough shots (mainly #12 55yd 17 degrees upward) it's relatively a tame course for at least 24 of the 28 targets.

As for Coyote!!!!! #6 the 50yd is a tough target then #'s 10 and 11 are a 60 and a 65 steep down hills. Other than those 3 the front is a challenging bunch that will punish you if you're not careful. As for the back: # 28 is the only real tough target the rest are again challenging and can make you pay.

So with all of that being said 4 of the 28 are brutal and then there are maybe another 6 that make you mind your manners including both 80 WU's. 

As for the "HILL THAT BILLY" Built: #1 might be the toughest 25 yd in the world (not including some of those FITA field targets). The next one that can get you would be # 10 the 50 yard up hill (very comperable to Bobcats' # 12 but not a 65cm face!!! That's it on the front. The back is next and at htis point you'd wish you were done! Because the fun is over, just when you thought you were tired from hikin' up that hill, and grinding through some tough targets you come to # 15. This is without a doubt the toughest 45 yard target anywhere!!!! #17 a 65 yd down/side hill where getting the cut doesn't always mean a 5 because you must watch your bubble!!! Then a barage of ups and downs in mid range targets like the 45 WU, 30 and 35 yarders will force you to stay mentally and physically strong. Ahhhhhh the 80 yarder a 19 is a par for the course here. Then the 55 yard uphill with footing that wuold have billy goats complaining. (bring a shovel for this target alone!) Then it's just side hills back down the mountain! But along the way a 50 yarder that while a cakewalk compared to it's counterpart on the front half, is tough in it's own right. Then #27. If I could get every target to hold as good as this 60 yarder then maybe I could sniff a 560!!!! 

So in conclusion for "ME" Cumberland has the toughest range that I've EVER shot, with Coyote in 2nd. Cumberland wins due to a couple of intangibles. The first being the footing. That hill is so hard and rock covered when it rains there it washes away any and ALL footing. So unless you follow HasBeen around in his combat boots your constanly fighting that. Secondly the stretch from 14 - 22 is none stop with absolutely NO give me targets and this stretch is at the top of the mountain!!!! Lastly the wind can play a big factor on targets like # 4,5,6,12, and 13 that without the wind are not that difficult and it will also make targets 17, 21 and 22 ridiculously miserable! 

I hope that sums it up for you Dougie Fresh!!!!


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Going into to Darrington all I heard was how tough Bobcat was. So OBT and the Toothmeister ran 2 practice rounds on that puppy before Monday's first arrow. While it does have some tough shots (mainly #12 55yd 17 degrees upward) it's relatively a tame course for at least 24 of the 28 targets.
> 
> As for Coyote!!!!! #6 the 50yd is a tough target then #'s 10 and 11 are a 60 and a 65 steep down hills. Other than those 3 the front is a challenging bunch that will punish you if you're not careful. As for the back: # 28 is the only real tough target the rest are again challenging and can make you pay.
> 
> ...



What he said but add the first half 65 yarder as a toughy to mention and target 14 is the toughest 40 ever in my book!

Just a tough test of field archery however you cut it!!!! Come find out for yourself......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> What he said but add the first half 65 yarder as a toughy to mention and target 14 is the toughest 40 ever in my book!
> 
> Just a tough test of field archery however you cut it!!!! Come find out for yourself......


That 65 yd target is no joke...it got me last year...and 3 times this year...I am ready to burn that damn thing down. :embara:

#14 isn't to bad for me I have atleast 19 all four times.....


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

#12 65 yarder?????????????

Has Been says that's a pain target too, but for some reason that target is close to #27 60 in the way it holds. 

But I've never had bad wind while on that target and HB says that's when it's at it's worst!


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*Clarification*



AKDoug said:


> I imagine at least a couple people have been at both. Which is steeper?


Doug,somehow I got Hillbilly mixed up with Billy Goat or Goat as it was called in Darrington that the kids shot in years past so my comment in post #3 is flawed as I never shot "Hillbilly" in MD.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I shot similar scores on both of these ranges. It has been a few years since I shot Cumberland though, so I suspect I had a harder time on it. With regard to steepness, it is a pretty close call, but the footing at Coyote is much better.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

rsw said:


> I shot similar scores on both of these ranges. It has been a few years since I shot Cumberland though, so I suspect I had a harder time on it. With regard to steepness, it is a pretty close call, but the footing at Coyote is much better.


I assume you are a transplant to Colorado from the Maryland area.

How long has it been since you shot Cumberland? 

We probably have met.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WV Has Been said:


> I assume you are a transplant to Colorado from the Maryland area.
> 
> How long has it been since you shot Cumberland?
> 
> We probably have met.


He lived in my neck of the woods.:wink:

RSW was one of the first people to help me along the target archery road.:wink:


----------

